# Powering the track...



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

I am going to be using the bachmann dcc controller with my ho layout and was wondering if I should still soter wires all over the track or if it won't be necessary , and if so how far between should I soter the wires?

Thank you


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

This may help you;
http://www.dccconcepts.com/index_files/dcclayoutwiringwire.htm


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

D1566 said:


> This may help you;
> http://www.dccconcepts.com/index_files/dcclayoutwiringwire.htm


Very informative... But still somewhat confusing... Not a %100 sure where to soter and wire...


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

There is no definitive answer, probably just a number of opinions! Much depends on the layout you decide to build, the track configuration, length etc.


----------



## ExclusiveHO (Jul 10, 2011)

So basically I'm just adding wiring all over and bringing them all together into the control unit?


----------



## D1566 (Jun 8, 2012)

There will be an element of trial and error, try having one every 3 or 4 feet, wire them to a ring main under the baseboards and then to your controller.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

The track on my layout was laded over 20 years ago. None of the joints are saluted. I used rial joiners with the wires attached to them, i have no problems with power from this way for powering the track.


----------

